

Ask HN: Downgrading my Internet speed to match the Speed Test and save money? - gmen

I am in the SF Bay area, customer at Comcast. I pay for 150mbps (download) each month, but speed tests show my current download speed to be around 25mbps.<p>If I downgrade my Comcast plan to something like 75mbps, do you know if it will have an impact on my current speed?
======
wmf
I was in a similar situation with Time Warner; I have a 160 Mbps modem and was
on a 100 Mbps plan but was only getting 50, so I downgraded to the 50 plan.
You should probably downgrade and investigate whether the bottleneck is your
modem or congestion.

------
larrymcp
Just out of curiosity, did you call Comcast to ask them about the problem? I
would think you'd want to see if they could repair something to get the speed
up to 150 Mbps.

------
dozzie
I don't see why you want to _downgrade_ your connection speed when you only
have millibits per second, when twenty years ago it was already kilobits per
second.

In case you simply can't use proper units, you need to ask yourself: do you
even use that 25Mbps? For what?

